# Bradenton Pizza place closed for raw sewage



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

This Florida pizza place had raw sewage in the back kitchen. Amazing. Is sewer repair that onerous? Check it out Sometimes I wonder if it is ever worth eating out!

Tracy

Aces Four Construction


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Do you have another article because your link is riddled with ads and your site is inaccessible due to those. I'm not turning off my ad blocker.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. That is some serious health code violations not to mention plumbing code violations.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

There's a couple of chinese restaurants here that i've done plumbing work in before. One was significantly filthier than the other. I don't know if it's a health code violation, but I may have higher standards than they do. I have never eaten there.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That’s one of the reasons being a is awesome! You know what restaurants are safe and which to avoid..... I’ll tell you one thing, I’m never eating at the local mall’s food court.


----------

